# New Team Manager



## JohnthePilot

Please join me in congratulating our new Articles Team Manager, Masterchiefxx17. :luxhello:


----------



## SABL

Congratulations, Justin...........:thumb:


----------



## oscer1

Congratulations


----------



## bassfisher6522

It's about time as MC is always submitting articles....

Congrats MC....job well done!


----------



## Corday

Another pay grade increase for the Chief.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thanks guys!!


----------



## WereBo

Congratulations on the promotion MC, well earned







.....


----------



## Old Rich

Well done!!!


----------



## Glaswegian

Well done - great work!


----------



## Deejay100six

Congratulations Justin, well deserved!


----------



## joeten

Congratultions, you might need to take the coat to a tailors they are never a good fit at the start.


----------



## Wrench97

Congratulations Chief*!!!*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thank you! :smile:


----------



## koala

Outstanding work on the articles, Justin. Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations, Justin!

John


----------



## SteveThePirate

Just seen this, Well done!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thank you!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Could have sworn I had already responded to this but seems not !!

Congratulations on your promotion !!


----------



## GZ

Well done MCxx17!


----------



## Go The Power

Congratulations MC


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thank you! :smile:


----------



## Babbzzz

Congratulations Chief! Amazing work you are doing!

Slow down! You don't have space for any more titles?! What are you going to do when you get another one? :grin:


----------



## BowHunter41

Congratulations! keep up the good work keep an open mind :smile:


----------



## -WOLF-

Congrats!


----------

